# American Ingenuity-Kegs



## mxsteve625 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am on a very tight budget and it dawned on me that I may be able to make an interium kegging system out of equipment I already have from a previous business.

I have 3 water refillable fire extinghishers that are Stainless steel and have a capacity of 3.5 gallons each. After filling with watrer these are typically charged with compressed air. The tanks are pressure tested at 200 psi. I was thinking of changing the compressed input to a 1/4 inch hose barb and plugging the original discharge end and using the pressure indicator gauge port for the discharge to the taps. It appears this hole may have to be enlarged.

2 of these will handle a six gallon batch of beer. I am thinking with proper cleaning and care this should work well and will save a considerable amount of money vs buying kegs.

Each unit has a pick up tude as you can see in the pictures.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Tom (Mar 11, 2011)

I know these tanks can become CO2 tanks NOT beer kegs. I dont see how you would fill, charge w/ CO2 and dispense with these.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 11, 2011)

Is the other stuff food grade? You know the kegs are very cheap, its all the other stuff that is where the expense is! the kegs are typically about $32 and if you look around you can find them much cheaper. I just looked for a second and found them at $25.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 11, 2011)

My local supply house sells used cornies for $25


----------



## Airplanedoc (Mar 11, 2011)

Tom said:


> I know these tanks can become CO2 tanks NOT beer kegs. I dont see how you would fill, charge w/ CO2 and dispense with these.



I am pretty sure to dispense you pull the pin squeeze the handle and aim the hose in your glass/mouth.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey, Id love to see it done because thats what we DIY'rs are all bout. I just want to make sure everything is Kosher also.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Mar 12, 2011)

I've put quite abit of thought into this and I think it will work. I'll set it up using water and test thouroughly before actually using it. I just can't afford any kegs right now. 

Anyone know where to get a good deal on gauges other than the local welding supply?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 12, 2011)

Here are a few links, dont forget though that our sponsors sell all thus stuff! 
http://www.kegworks.com/draft-beer-equipment-air-tanks-regulators-801?page=
http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/pumps/co2pump/50500.shtml
http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/equipment-cid-2.html?gclid=CNjU4IimyacCFRN-5QodB1nXCQ
http://draftwarehouse.com/
http://www.kegking.com/draft.html


----------



## mxsteve625 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Wade. Alot of good links


----------



## Airplanedoc (Mar 12, 2011)

> Anyone know where to get a good deal on gauges other than the local welding supply?



FYI welding regulators are designed for high flow and don't regulate well at low pressures that you need for a draft beer system.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Mar 13, 2011)

I know that but most welding supply house sell both C02 tanks gauges and gases.


----------



## Daisy317 (Mar 29, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> My local supply house sells used cornies for $25



WHERE!!! I have to pay $45 here. Are they pressure tested?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 29, 2011)

Windy Hill Wine Supplies in Meadville. http://windyhillwine.net/default.aspx Rich had three of them in there when I was there last week.


----------

